# Cutting Board Builds



## Preacher Man (Mar 11, 2019)

Went by my local fancy hardwood store and found some awesome wood planks in the scrap bin. I'm gonna build some cutting boards to enhance some aesthetics of my pictures. 

And because I'm a man and like to build things.

Here's the first build in the early design stages.







I'll throw some pictures up here as I get some done. I've got enough for 3 cutting boards and one small serving platter (for cheeses, breads, etc.).


----------



## Braz (Mar 11, 2019)

Is that maple and walnut?


----------



## buzzy (Mar 11, 2019)

That's going to be real nice. Great fined. Got some cherry burl to do that with just need to take the time. What are u going to coat it with?


----------



## Bigtank (Mar 11, 2019)

Beautiful, makes me want to do the same.


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2019)

Cool  I like woodworking

Gary


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 11, 2019)

Braz said:


> Is that maple and walnut?


Poplar and walnut


----------



## mike243 (Mar 11, 2019)

olive oil is what I have seen the old timers put on cutting boards


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 11, 2019)

Looks very nice Preacher Man. Let me know when you are ready for my address!


----------



## Boocephus (Mar 11, 2019)

Oh man, those are gonna look nice


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 11, 2019)

buzzy said:


> That's going to be real nice. Great fined. Got some cherry burl to do that with just need to take the time. What are u going to coat it with?


I plan to use a couple of coats of this mineral oil and then finish it off with this conditioner.


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 11, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks very nice Preacher Man. Let me know when you are ready for my address!


Ask and you shall receive. Check your PM.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 11, 2019)

mike243 said:


> olive oil is what I have seen the old timers put on cutting boards


Yep. Olive oil... It has some antimicrobial properties and keeps the wood from absorbing meat juices..


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 11, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> Ask and you shall receive. Check your PM.


This ^^^^^ is what I love about this site. Bunch of great people here!


----------



## buzzy (Mar 12, 2019)

Mineral oil is what I always use. Never tried the conditioner. Thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2019)

Are you going to make end grain boards!
They are really cool!
I have always used mineral oil on my boards, & it works just fine.
Al


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 12, 2019)

Those should look good, I have never seen Poplar used in a cutting board before, as it is such a soft wood, I will be interested in seeing how they hold up.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 12, 2019)

Here’s mine it’s live edge . Apple that I cut out by hand and planned down from a apple tree that’s now smoking wood


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Are you going to make end grain boards!
> They are really cool!
> I have always used mineral oil on my boards, & it works just fine.
> Al


I've thought about doing some end grain, but I honestly just like the look of the edge grain boards so much better.


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 12, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> Those should look good, I have never seen Poplar used in a cutting board before, as it is such a soft wood, I will be interested in seeing how they hold up.


I did research about using Poplar on cutting boards, and after reading all about it, I found that it's a lot like a brisket.

If I have a choice brisket, sure I could get a better cut in prime, but my choice brisket will still twang my buds. 

So sure, there are better woods than Poplar, but the Poplar will still get the job done.

Plus, I picked up all of that wood for $5 total. Winner winner brisket dinner.


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 12, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Here’s mine it’s live edge . Apple that I cut out by hand and planned down from a apple tree that’s now smoking wood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin' board there! I love the look of live edge stuff.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 12, 2019)

5$ can’t beat that


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> So sure, there are better woods than Poplar, but the Poplar will still get the job done.


Been doing alot of this myself . Heck there's guys out there using cedar , and red wood .


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2019)

My uncle has a really nice wood shop. I ought to make me a cutting board from the scraps....


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 12, 2019)

I only make end grain boards for family and friends and usually use Maple, Walnut, or Cherry. My youngest daughter loves purple, so I made her one with Maple and Purpleheart. It came out fairly good.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 12, 2019)

Do you guys use the boards when there that nice tho? Maybe just chop vegetables and not greasy meat?


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 12, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Do you guys use the boards when there that nice tho? Maybe just chop vegetables and not greasy meat?


I'll use my board for slicing. That's what it's made for.

If I didn't, I feel like it would be equivalent to smoking a brisket and just hanging it on the wall.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 13, 2019)

Sometimes I make stuff too nice and don’t use it lol.


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Mar 13, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> Went by my local fancy hardwood store and found some awesome wood planks in the scrap bin. I'm gonna build some cutting boards to enhance some aesthetics of my pictures.
> 
> And because I'm a man and like to build things.
> 
> ...


Is this difficult to do? I need a good cutting board and making my own would be cool


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 13, 2019)

Rmartinez2 said:


> Is this difficult to do? I need a good cutting board and making my own would be cool


It's a piece of cake. Just cut, glue, plane, sand, finish.

And yes, one that you make yourself is way cool.


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 13, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Sometimes I make stuff too nice and don’t use it lol.


Maybe your should lower your standards lol


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinda like this axe that started as a piece of railroad  And elm handle that started as a wood round. Most guys go to the store and buy half the project. I make it from scratch and have a lot of time into stuff. It was going to be for splitting my smoking wood next to the smoker but it’s too nice
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
its not done yet either lol
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 elm round behind the saw is the handle now


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 13, 2019)

What glue are you using?

I am asking because I have a friend who makes cutting boards and sells them on consignment through some of the galleries in Carmel. I've asked him what glue he uses and say he uses standard wood glue (you know, the slightly brownish stuff).

This seems like the wrong thing to use. I've seen what can happen if you use the wrong stuff because I had a cutting board I bought back in the 1970s which I left in the sink for about an hour before cleaning it. When I got around to doing the dishes I came back to a sink full of little floating, bobbing cubes of wood!

So, when I built some planters a few years later (about 1978), I used resorcinol glue. Those planters have been outside ever since, and are still out there today. The stuff was amazing, but you can't get it any more. As a result, I'm really interested in what glue to use for waterproof joining.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 13, 2019)

Made my own chainsaw mill so I could do this type of stuff actually and make tables and stuff. Just bought a bigger saw with 43” and 49” bar over the weekend it’s 111 cc. The one in the pic is a 85cc 064 with 32” bar
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Douglas fir 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
plum 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
the mill


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> Poplar and walnut



Yup---Unmistakably "Green" Poplar Wood, if you live in an area where Poplar is Popular.
That's all I used for "Paint Grade" Cabinets, because it's the easiest to work with, and very few knots.
Around here the Poplar trees are mostly straight, and the lowest limb is at least at about 50'.
LOL---Not a good tree for archers, unless you have a climbing platform.
Known as a "Soft" Hardwood.

Bear


----------



## Jonok (Mar 13, 2019)

Moto, I love the fact that you polished out that piece of railroad steel and did all of that Al milling and fabrication and just left your beads the way you laid em.

 Clearly a man proud of his work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> I only make end grain boards for family and friends and usually use Maple, Walnut, or Cherry. My youngest daughter loves purple, so I made her one with Maple and Purpleheart. It came out fairly good.




I have a Multi-wood Laminated Semi-Recurved Bow I bought when I was 15 years old (55 years ago).
It has one streak of "Purple Heart" running through it, from one end to the other. Very Pretty Bow.
The company "West Bow" was already out of business when I bought it used.

Bear


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 13, 2019)

johnmeyer said:


> What glue are you using?


I use Titebond III because it's waterproof.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Made my own chainsaw mill


As a guy that can trick out a fabricate a lot of stuff...I gotta say, hats off, I'm impressed!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 14, 2019)

Very Cool!!!  I must have a homemade cutting board now!!


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 14, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> I use Titebond III because it's waterproof.


Thanks! Very helpful to know.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> I use Titebond III because it's waterproof.




Titebond is Excellent Glue!!!
Sure used a lot of that !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 20, 2019)

Preacher Man
 , you inspired me to check the scrap bin at Menards . Found some hard maple , sap ( light ) and heart ( dark ) . Nothin fancy , just face grain .  I use Titebound 2 , because it has a short set time . Water resistant . Not bad for a couple bucks worth of wood .


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 20, 2019)

Looks great 

 chopsaw
! I'm jealous that you can just hop in your shop and do this. I don't have the tools to do that and my buddy who has a planer is on the Sheriff's Dept here and they've been dealing with this situation all week. Might be a while before I get mine planed.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 20, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> just hop in your shop and do this. I


Thx Preacher . I made another one today . I get in the shop , and it's just me . I love it in there .


----------



## unlgrad2002 (Mar 20, 2019)

Awesome! Woodworking should be an anxiety reducing prescription approved by doctors everywhere.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 20, 2019)

You should check out some of your local cabinet shops. They will usually run something through their planers for a few bucks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> You should check out some of your local cabinet shops. They will usually run something through their planers for a few bucks.




Yeah, some will. I used to, but I had a guy bring me some boards, and one of them had a hidden nail in it.
Cost me $20 to have 3 blades 24" long sharpened, and about 3 hours getting them reset perfectly again.
Plus my planer was down for a week.
So if a guy is nice enough to plane something for you, make sure you inspect every inch real close.

Bear


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 21, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, some will. I used to, but I had a guy bring me some boards, and one of them had a hidden nail in it.
> Cost me $20 to have 3 blades 24" long sharpened, and about 3 hours getting them reset perfectly again.
> Plus my planer was down for a week.
> So if a guy is nice enough to plane something for you, make sure you inspect every inch real close.
> ...



Bear, that's why I have an Helical blade cutter head, if I mess something up, I only have to rotate a couple of blades.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> Bear, that's why I have an Helical blade cutter head, if I mess something up, I only have to rotate a couple of blades.



Yeah, we had one of those in Tech School---a 36" wide. Neat !!!
Mine was just 24" wide, 3 blades, with serrated & Segmented feed rollers.
Fun getting it down 17 steps at 700 pounds!!!

Bear


----------



## ponzLL (May 9, 2019)

This is a fun thread! Here's one I made a few years ago, still looks great today :)

I've been meaning to make a second one to dedicate to meat and I think maybe this thread finally inspired me to get one it. This one is edge grain walnut made from scraps I had.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2019)

I thought I had a Pic of this without anything on it, but I can't find it.
So this one is All Maple End Grain, and I made it about 55 years ago, in 10th Grade.

Bear


----------

